# Getting found on Google!



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

Well guys, my partner and I just opened up shop.  We are going to be running a portrait photography company.

I live in a small city outside of Los Angeles, called Santa Clarita.  I want to SEO my site so that I get found when people type in Santa Clarita Photographer.  I do not think that those keywords are too competitive, and I believe that if I can SEO to those words I will greatly increase my business prospects.  This is what I have done so far:

Edited meta tags, site title, to fit in the keywords.
Submitted my site to Google, Yahoo, and Bing
Began to establish a Facebook Presence
Began to establish a Twitter Presence
Submitted links to my site on all of my forum signatures

I also developed a blog.....problem is, I am not a creative writer, nor do I know what to write about to get people interested in it!  

I need SEO experienced photographers to help me with things I haven't covered!


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

Get vehicle graphics.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

Seriously?  That is your advice?  I mean if you really mean it then okay thanks.  I just can't tell if that is sarcasm or not.


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

It is a sincere suggestion. People may not realise they want your service until they are reminded/encouraged that they might want it. Not everyone is googling it/seeking it out.

Radio ads on small, local FM stations might be worth it too. I can't guess what that might cost for a basic package.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

I hope you are going to rely on more than the chance of getting found on the internets.
What are your other local, tangible, marketing plans?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

Your website is nice. I like that you have the option for mobile viewers.

In looking around, one thing that I kinda think you should reword is the following in regards to your "signature series" portraits:



> Here is how they happen: When we are processing your photos, *a handful will just jump out at us*. While editing, we set about giving it a special treatment*.  The next thing you know &#8211; we get a Signature Series Portrait*. It will come in fixed sizes and be a true artist original. It will also be priced a little more for the work that goes into it, but we try to keep them affordable.


 
To me, this sounds like your highest quality images are accidental.
I also don't understand what sets them apart. The editing?

Just something to think about.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

I am going to rename them, and I agree to changing the wording.

The truth is, they are just the pictures that come out the best in the series.  I may spend a little more time editing the fine details, but only the best ones get that special treatment.  I agree that I need to change the wording to something that sounds like they were more planned.  Thanks!  I am on it.

I am going to look into the vehicle graphics, because it is true that if people see your company in more than one place it gives credibility to it.

I need some more ideas for local marketing as SEO takes a LONG time, but in the long run, I want my website to be my virtual studio.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> I am going to rename them, and I agree to changing the wording.
> 
> The truth is, they are just the pictures that come out the best in the series.I agree that I need to change the wording to something that sounds like they were more planned.


 
I figured that to be the case. Exactly! Something that says you spend some time making the solid awesome images MORE awesome.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

This is what I changed it to


SIGNATURE SERIES PORTRAITS:

When browsing through client galleries, the first few in the series are typically Signature Series Portraits.  You will know it because it will usually have a white border, and have our signature on it. Here is how they happen: After our shoot, when we are processing your photos, a handful will just jump out at us. While editing, we set about giving it special treatment.  We will take more time adjusting the fine details of the image, in order to realy make it stand out.  It will come in fixed sizes and be a true artist original. It will also be priced a little more for the work that goes into it, but we try to keep them affordable. We can even make one by special request if you have your own ideas, just call us for more information. 


I am also thinking about changing the name, we were thinking *Forever Series Portraits*


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2011)

This statement does not convey a sense that you know what you are doing *during* the shoot:



> Here is how they happen: After our shoot, when we are processing your photos, a handful will just jump out at us.


 
Why aren't *all* the photos* - *SIGNATURE SERIES PORTRAITS?

This is typical of new photographers today, in so far as the emphasis is on post process, not pre process. Pre process means setting up the shots properly during the shoot.

For a retail portrait business, most of your new business will come from WOM - word-of-mouth - advertising. WOM is satisfied clients telling all their friends and family about you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, like KmH says, it's the "handful jump out" that is the problem there. It's reads that you had unexpected great photos that you didn't_ know_ you took.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

Hmm, I see what you mean now.  So publically emphasize that the pictures were set up to be premium.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

Newest rendition:

_We will set up a few shots during your shoot that we will use to create Signature Series Portraits.  While editing, we set about giving it a special treatment. _


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

Reading the texts on the site: avoid using 'don't', 'won't', 'not'. Things can always be explained and affirmed without using them.


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> Newest rendition:
> 
> _We will set up a few shots during your shoot that we will use to create Signature Series Portraits.  While editing, we set about giving it a special treatment. _


Why only a few? I want *all of my photos* to be Signature Series Portraits. Don't *all of my photos* get special editing treatment?


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

Are you asking me as a customer, or as a fellow photographer?  If as a customer I would answer by saying all of your photos are retouched and edited, however these are ones that we give a special treatment to.  

You can play devil's advocate all day long, multi-tier pricing is a proven successful business model.  IMO its better than offering Low res or unedited photos to clients, that is the way I chose to go.


----------



## HikinMike (May 1, 2011)

SEO-wise, Google has found your site (site:www.anthonyryanphoto.com). You have a decent <title> element, but I would suggest another change. You basically have 70 characters to work with, so make them work for you. Right now you have 67 characters, "Santa Clarita Professional Photographer | Anthony Ryan Photography", which is good....but I would drop "Professional" and your business name. I don't think people are going to type in the name 'professional' or your name. Removing those, frees up more keywords. I would use either some of your specialties and/or another town. 

I found two SEO tools: Website Grader and WooRank. Remember though, they are not the "gospel"....just a tool to help you.


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

Mike do you think there would be additional benefit in including certain keywords in Spanish too, in that part of the world? Latinos in CA number 13.4 million of the population.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

Multi-tier pricing, or multi-tier quality?


----------



## HikinMike (May 1, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> Mike do you think there would be additional benefit in including certain keywords in Spanish too, in that part of the world? Latinos in CA number 13.4 million of the population.


 
Never thought about that (I live in CA too). If I were a Spanish-speaking photographer who is trying to cater to Spanish clients, I would set up a sub-domain and use Spanish instead of English. So using your website as an example, use something like "spanish.worldphotoday.org" (no www). This way it's all in Spanish. Make sense?


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

HikinMike said:


> AUG19 said:
> 
> 
> > use something like "spanish.worldphotoday.org" (no www). This way it's all in Spanish. Make sense?
> ...


----------



## HikinMike (May 1, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> HikinMike said:
> 
> 
> > AUG19 said:
> ...


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I do like the idea of subdomains (or should that be subhostnames?) e.g http://blog. is a neat way of structuring things too, on a server.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

Its both, best way to describe it would be like you going to purchase a vehicle.  You are ok with the cloth seats and the v-6 engine.  But when you see th leather seats, v-8 and dvd player, you bump yourself up.  

There are benefits and drawbacks to everything.  I am still delivering a quality product in the regular images.  The premium tier accounts for most of my sales though. (I used this business model in a previous business)

As for the site title, I have been playing with it alot.  I am hoping to get found for the Keywords Santa Clarita Photographer and the like, but am a long ways away.  If I delete the business name, could that have a negative impact?


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

OH! I also wanted to ask, I have my blog and client page set up on subdomains, is that more beneficial, or should I list them in sub-directories.  Or should I make different sites for them all together to link between them.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Multi-tier pricing, or multi-tier quality?


 
The idea is to keep the quality the same


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

Good question. I'm unsure if one is more simplified/efficient than the other with regard to future expansion.


----------



## HikinMike (May 1, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> Thanks for the infoz. I like the idea of subdomains. Welcome to nginx!. is a neat way of structuring things too, on a server.



Me too  I have several websites, besides my photography site. I started a website years ago for my backpacking/hiking stuff (The Backcountry - Backpacking and Hiking in and Around Yosemite!). I also had car stuff so I added a folder. I recently changed my car stuff to a separate sub-domain (carlot.thebackcountry.org). Then I made two more sub-domains for my kids and downloaded Wordpress in both kids' site.

Just for fun, I also added a sub-domain for all of my "playing stuff". I use it for new web designs, before it goes "live".


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

I understand the multi-tier concept. It's used by all the supermarkets. They have a normal line and a premium line. If the premium line is exceptional, buyers are happy. If it seems only what they would expect from a basic level of quality, they become disenchanted. If both the basic line is terrible and the premium is only adequate, they shop elsewhere.


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

I really like wordpress (wordpress.com) except none of the free themes seem just right for a photoblog. Also some of the widgets still seem basic. E.g a text widget that doesn't permit a line break. You can't edit the CSS (and save the changes) with the freeblog hosted there. 



HikinMike said:


> AUG19 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the infoz. I like the idea of subdomains. http://blog. is a neat way of structuring things too, on a server.
> ...


----------



## HikinMike (May 1, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> OH! I also wanted to ask, I have my blog and client page set up on subdomains, is that more beneficial, or should I list them in sub-directories.  Or should I make different sites for them all together to link between them.



I was going to change my blog from a folder to a sub-domain, but I recently read (probably here: SEO Chat) that Google treats a sub-domain as a totally different site. Since I use my blog to help my overall standings, I kept it as a folder.



AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> ...
> 
> As for the site title, I have been playing with it alot.  I am hoping to get found for the Keywords Santa Clarita Photographer and the like, but am a long ways away.  If I delete the business name, could that have a negative impact?



I really don't think it's going to hurt you by removing your business name from your <title> element. I struggled that when I first created my site. I dropped it for the same reasons. People are not going to search for my name. In fact, I dropped the name "Photographer/Photography" on my <title> element recently (tw0 months ago). Why you ask? I'm a nature photographer, so people are going to search for the term 'pictures'. I changed some of my wording from 'photo/photographs' to 'pictures'. That was a had pill to swallow because the term pictures sounds like 'snapshots', but lets face it, the public doesn't care about that.


----------



## HikinMike (May 1, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> I really like wordpress (wordpress.com) except none of the free themes seem just right for a photoblog. Also some of the widgets still seem basic. E.g a text widget that doesn't permit a line break. You can't edit the CSS (and save the changes) with the freeblog hosted there.


 
If you have your own domain, why not just upload Wordpress to your server? This way you can have more flexibility. Granted, I know a little about HTML/CSS, so I downloaded Hybrid from Theme Hybrid. It's a parent theme (framework) and I downloaded "Leviathan" child theme and changed it up a little. It's very good for SEO.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

HikinMike said:


> AnthonyRyanPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > OH! I also wanted to ask, I have my blog and client page set up on subdomains, is that more beneficial, or should I list them in sub-directories.  Or should I make different sites for them all together to link between them.
> ...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 1, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Multi-tier pricing, or multi-tier quality?
> ...


 
So, why don't I pay less if the quality is the same? Right?


----------



## HikinMike (May 1, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> So in my case what do you think would be best?  Since it is a separate site in Google's eyes, do you think that I can develop backlinks between the sites?



Tough call. If you have a young site and you don't have any PR, then I would switch to a sub-domain. In my case, I've had my site for a few years and I have a PR3, so I'm not changing my blog structure, at least not right now. I do try and use my other website to try and create 3-way backlinks.


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

I had hosting in the past but do without it right now. I know many hostings companies include things like WP, Joomla which can be installed with a few clicks.



HikinMike said:


> AUG19 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like wordpress (wordpress.com) except none of the free themes seem just right for a photoblog. Also some of the widgets still seem basic. E.g a text widget that doesn't permit a line break. You can't edit the CSS (and save the changes) with the freeblog hosted there.
> ...


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> AnthonyRyanPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
They are.....see in sales you have to create value in your products.  How you do that is what makes or breaks you.


----------



## simpy (May 4, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> Get vehicle graphics.



While this will help to get your name out there it is not going to help with google.

The key to google placment is to get loads of links pointing to your site. This is a long process but something you have already started in your forum signature.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 4, 2011)

Good to know that Forum signatures count!


----------



## AUG19 (May 4, 2011)

simpy said:


> AUG19 said:
> 
> 
> > Get vehicle graphics.
> ...



I agree. It will reach flow through the thoughts of more people in Santa Clarita in one day than the amount of people in Santa Clarita googling for such services in one month (assuming you drive around town).


----------



## o hey tyler (May 4, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > AnthonyRyanPhoto said:
> ...


 
It just seems like from your previous wording that you were creating value out of nothing, which IS NOT good for sales, nor does it reflect well on your business. (This is coming from a salesman)

Just offering the other side of the coin. Your re-work sounds better, however.


----------

